# Skaven



## arachnidsGrip (May 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting a Skaven army, any tips on how to go about that? I've got well over enough money to fund the endeavor, just not what I'll need to get with it.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

start with two Isle of bloods.
You can usually trade the High elves for more skaven, hopefully netting you 4 good groups of skaven. (and well sought after rule books)

Then, add doom-wheels or HPAs (models all avail).
2 boxes of storm-vermin should help greatly.

Good luck! You're going to have a pretty rad army with just that (well a good starting one)

Warp lighting cannons and Jezzails got better, now that you can shoot INTO slaves w/o hitting them. (grrr)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Basically what Blackspine said. THE cheapest and easiest way right now to start Skaven is with the Isle of Blood set, and then selling or trading on the High Elves. Add a few war-machines and bingo.. job done.


----------



## charleston chew (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish you luck on your quest to build a skaven army *squeak*.

http://www.thewarstore.com/IslandofBloodBits.html

first off that allows you to buy all the skaven stuff you need without the high elf junk u can also get mini rule book which is awesome. For what to use it's all personal taste, I prefer to build my list as all around as I can (though a lot of players round here got them chaos and lizzy boys). If I had to suggest a few units regardless the list it have to be Rat Ogres and the Warp Lightning Cannons they have saved me more times then I can count....and yes I can count over 1. Grey Seers are very nice I really enjoy using one on a bell and skaven magic not to bad if used right. Gutter Runners are always a excellent choice especially for dealing with pesky warmachines I try to stick one unit in every list I can and I always feel bad when leaving these guys out . Whatever your choice remember that Clanrats and Slaves are your best friends forever, I will often have these guys at 40 min but have maxed out to 100 before (which is awesome to do ). Anyways I hope this has help if it has please feel free to ask more if not well sorry for wasting your time


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

I started a Skaven army later last year and bought 1 x IoB but managed to trade the HE to a friend for more IoB skaven... I've subsequently bought a Plague Furnace, Hell Pit, Warp Lightning Cannon, 2 x Stormvermin and 2 x Monks. I also bought the slings upgrade bitz pack and converted some spare clan rats into Gutter Runners. You can get 2,000 - 2,500 points out of that lot and its a pretty solid army.

I'm also going to use the Army Painter spray & dip system for the first time to see how well it comes out. This is purely because of the high model count in the Skaven army.

Anyhoo - have fun with the rats - Squeeeeeeek!!!!

Jim


----------

